# Switching to Fromm's -- Help!



## CathyG (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm in the process of switching Bailey's food from Blue Buffalo Chicken & Brown Rice to Fromm's grain free Lamb & Lentils. We started the gradual switch on Saturday (75% BB & 25% Fromm's) and Bailey has been pooping more & he's also vomiting a little bit during the day. 

Has anyone else experienced this with Fromm's? I wanted to give it a good chance, but I don't want to continue if he's getting sick from it. we're open to thoughts & suggestions!!

Thanks!
Cathy


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

It's likely that he has a sensitivity to an ingredient in to food. I'd stop the switch and let his system return to normal, then try something else. 

My Tessa can't have chicken - it gives her diarrhea.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I use Fromm for all of mine, I give Laurel the grain free Tunalini.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I used Fromm for several months. .....and believe it or not....it caused tear staining!!! Good grief!!!! So now I'm back to Natural Balance, the stains are better. Two other friends said they got staining from Fromm. I didn't believe it until I switched.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with Maggie. Fromm is a great food, but every Malt is different. My Rose eats the Fromm whitefish and potato and does well on it. I like the moderate protein and lower fat content. Most grain free foods are high in protein and fat My Lily eats NB kangaroo and potato.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I use the Chicken and Veg or the Duck one and never had a problem. It cleared up Boo's staining Pat!


----------



## CathyG (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone! MaggieH, I gave him 100% Blue Buffalo this morning. I hate to think he's not feeling like himself because of his food. I'm going to try a different Fromms diet and see what happens once he seems like himself again.

Funny, I thought his tear stains (that were doing pretty well recently) seem to be getting worse again. Hmmmmm.... back to the drawing board for us! 

Thanks again, so grateful for this site and all of the knowledge you all have!
Cathy


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I love Fromm dog food. It is my favorite kibble on the market and I absolutely love the company. I have had many good interactions with them. DH has decided to try Rocky on Fromm once again and right now he's eating Surf and Turf with no ill effects. I guess we'll see how he does if we try to introduce other flavors.

I do notice a difference in their coats (in the sunshine) when they are on Fromm but it's hard to tell if not in the sunshine, I assume it's due to the maltese coat type  Most dogs I have seen that eat from have exceptional coats.

Tucker does develop tear stains on it but he develops tear stains on most kibbles. Since we have started home cooking for him I have finally been able to get his tear stains to go away.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Our Snuggles (Yorkie) eats Fromm White Fish and Potato and loves it!! Had to switch Chrissy though to Solid Gold Blendz due to her Pancreatitis and she is doing very well on it as well.


----------



## CathyG (Nov 25, 2013)

Bailey has been back on his "old" food full time since last Wednesday - so a full week today. Other than another vomiting incident on Saturday morning, and only a little bit, he's been fine and 100% himself. I'm not completely certain if I should try a completely different brand, or if I should just try a different variety of Fromm's. My two sisters have successfully switched their small dogs (a Morkie and a mutt) to Fromm's -- one eats Lamb & Lentils and the other is on the Salmon Tunalini -- with no issues. Do you all think I should give the Salmon Tunalini a shot, or should I try a different brand completely? I really don't want to torture my Bailey with food switches!

Thanks All!!!
Cathy & Bailey


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I would give Bailey a good stretch on this food first to let tummy settle down and if you want to try another do so very gradually. 

When my girls were on kibble, I tried Fromm's and for some reason they didn't do well on it at all. Different strokes for different folks I guess


----------

